# No rinse shampoo



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I know for people there are no rinse shampoos such as this one: http://www.norinse.com/medicalshampoo.htm
I wonder if there are ones made for specifically for animals: does anyone have recommendations?
Custard's rear wheel drive is going, and sometimes when he squats to poo he tips and I want to keep him clean and comfy.
Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Paul Mitchell makes a foam for this type of situation for dogs that is. You can use it anywhere on the dog, but I use it for those pesky poops that get in the hairs. I towel dry after application and light brushing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could check Miracle Groom. I use it on my horse between baths to keep him clean.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use this: Amazon.com: Veterinarians Best Quick Clean Waterless Dog Bath 7 oz.: Kitchen & Dining but usually purchase it from Petco. It smells great and really cleans, unlike a few other waterless shampoos I've tried. It feels sticky when it first goes on, but once it dries and the coat is brushed, it feels fantastic and their coats are so glossy.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I always have baby wipes on hand "Just in case".


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Oh definitely second the baby wipes.  

I keep them in my training bag - just in case.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Blondie said:


> Paul Mitchell makes a foam for this type of situation for dogs that is. You can use it anywhere on the dog, but I use it for those pesky poops that get in the hairs. I towel dry after application and light brushing.


Sorry to be daft, running on little sleep here: Do you mean Paul Mitchell makes a Dog line of shampoos? or do you mean the human line?
Thank you!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Dexell1827 said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall purchase some tomorrow!!!! Thank you!


----------

